
Tesla apparently uses Haskell in production for some critical tasks - ghostwriter
https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/isfhwq/haskell_internship_tesla/
======
PaulHoule
In the car? Or somewhere else?

~~~
ghostwriter
The provided feedback email seems to suggest it's vehicle-software-related.

